# Added weight?



## Beej1024 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll post here because I only bought a plow to do my driveway, my outlaws, and a buddy. I don't plow commercially (not insured, and I don't risk it).

I have a 2003 F250SD with a 8' Fisher MM2. I went out today and bought 6x60lbs tube sand to put in the back. Is this enough? Or did I waste my $20?

Where should it sit in the back? Right now it slides around, but I'm sure I can figure out a way to stop it from moving.

I placed it over the rear axel for now, is this ok?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,
BJ


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I would recommend 500-600 lbs. placed rear of wheel wells.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Bolts Indus. said:


> I would recommend 500-600 lbs. placed rear of wheel wells.


That sounds right... to hold it i jam a piece of 2X4 across the bed behind the wheel wells, that takes care of the sliding part.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Beej1024 said:


> I have a 2003 F250SD with a 8' Fisher MM2. I went out today and bought 6x60lbs tube sand to put in the back. Is this enough? Or did I waste my $20?


I would make it 10 to 12 total (at least) and as someone else said yo can make a 2x4 brace to keep them for sliding.


----------



## Beej1024 (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok, so a few more aft of the rear axel?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Beej1024 said:


> Ok, so a few more aft of the rear axel?


Yep, you are headed in the right direction. :waving:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I got 2 - 16 inch tires filled w/concrete in the back and about 200 foot of heavy chain. Chain is in tool box so not to freez it up when I need ta use it. Tires are as far back as i can get em. They dont slide on a spray in bed liner.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

I*M in MAINE & I Bolt IN a Square piece ON each Rear fender Well so I have a Sharp 90 Degree Steel Support for my 8 inch Plank & Load as Many 8 X 16 inch Cement Blocks as I can Back Behind my Wheel Wells so the Flat sides UP on the Blocks--Makes It Easyer to Load & Un-Load my Snow Blower--any Weight is Better than None! but a NO!NO! on the 2 X 4--in My Book! as We Allways Hit some-thing? HARD! & my Plank does the JOB-- I have Used a 2 X 4 &?? thats WHY!I now Use my 8 Inch Plank set UP! Works for ME!--Ole JIM--


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

BJ, I am assuming that you don't drive around all winter with your plow on since you just plow your driveway and a couple others. I would say that 360 lbs is plenty just move it as far back as you can get it. If you were going commercial I would say get another 360 lbs but you don't plow enough to make packing the extra weight all winter worth it and I doubt you want to load and unload all that sand every time you want to plow your driveway.

Secure the bags with a plank or tie some light rope to them and run it under the tailgate down to the bumper mount.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Crumm said:


> BJ, I am assuming that you don't drive around all winter with your plow on since you just plow your driveway and a couple others. I would say that 360 lbs is plenty just move it as far back as you can get it. If you were going commercial I would say get another 360 lbs but you don't plow enough to make packing the extra weight all winter worth it and I doubt you want to load and unload all that sand every time you want to plow your driveway.
> 
> Secure the bags with a plank or tie some light rope to them and run it under the tailgate down to the bumper mount.


Why stop there because 600 or 700lbs will make it go in 2wd a lot better in winter with or without the plow. Nothing more pitifull than a big 4x4 truck that cannot even get out of its own way in 2wd in the white stuff.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Tarkus said:


> Nothing more pitifull than a big 4x4 truck that cannot even get out of its own way in 2wd in the white stuff.


Thats why they make them 4X4 so they can go in the white stuff. Why buy a 4X4 if you are going to pile in the weight and drive around in 2 wheel drive. Heck just save a few bucks I am sure 600 lbs of sand is much cheaper than 4wd option on most trucks. This is another case of "professional advice in the personal forum". I plow a few residential drives and don't have anything in the bed. I need the bed space for other stuff and don't want to load and unload a bunch of ballast every-time I plow. Now if you are plowing full time by all means get setup for it and put some ballast in the bed.

I am thinking this might me more of that trolling for an argument so enuf said last post in this thread from me. Like they say don't feed the trolls..


----------



## Beej1024 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi All, thannks for the responses. 

It's correct to say I do not drive around with my plow on all the time. I have a MM2, and it really on takes a minute to put it on or off. I was just wondering if the 360lbs would help at all plowing, I know it helps the ride of my truck like night and day...


BJ


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Crumm said:


> Thats why they make them 4X4 so they can go in the white stuff. Why buy a 4X4 if you are going to pile in the weight and drive around in 2 wheel drive. Heck just save a few bucks I am sure 600 lbs of sand is much cheaper than 4wd option on most trucks. This is another case of "professional advice in the personal forum". I plow a few residential drives and don't have anything in the bed. I need the bed space for other stuff and don't want to load and unload a bunch of ballast every-time I plow. Now if you are plowing full time by all means get setup for it and put some ballast in the bed.
> 
> I am thinking this might me more of that trolling for an argument so enuf said last post in this thread from me. Like they say don't feed the trolls..


No, they need 4x4 because they are to light in rear end. I never use mine in 4x4 to run around and sometimes no even plowing. I will go as far as she will go in 2wd then switch it in and only when I really need it. When you are in 4x4 you have very poor to no skid directional control (all wheel are locked together turning a same speed) and no ABS either. I have seen more than one rig light in the rear spin out in 4x4 in ice and snow and wind up in the ditch or wrecked. No thank you.


----------



## lance49726 (Oct 28, 2004)

I use 20 solid blocks about 35-40 lbs each for just over a $1.00 each. I use a 2x6 between wheel wells and in front of bed, with braces between the two also made a spot in front of blocks, for my big rubbermaid tool chest so nothing slides around.


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

BeeJ
I made a box between the rear fenderwells from 2x6 wood. Just screw it together to it fits just snug between them. Looks like a big H pattern when done. Then fill it with whatever but you should secure it down so if you ever hit something, it will not come flying up and hitting YOU in the back of the head after it comes through the back window. I use Granite (2 - 4 pieces = about 700 lbs) and then fill the rest if with dirt to level it all out. Once that dirt got wet, it added some weight to it and made it like a ROCK. Plus I have a full cap on so I think I am running about 850 - 1000 lbs in the back. I have a Blizzard 810 Power Plow that weighs 1000 lbs on the front.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

I drive a Tahoe, so my application may be different, but I bought six 5 gallon buckets at Home depot for $3 each. 60lb bags of sand fit in very nicely in them. Handles make for easy in/out and the tops keep the mess out of the equation. I have a couple ratchet straps wrapped around them so they don't move (the six buckets wrapped together have a nice wide bottom profile). They don't move at all, even in a quick stop (I tried it just to be safe).

Probably could do the same in a pickup configuration. That way the sand doesn't get wet and freeze and it is available if you need some extra traction.

Works for me anyway. Probably could add 1-2 more buckets, but we'll see...


----------



## Snow Encrusted (Dec 18, 2004)

More wieght More traction I use 1600# in 50# sand bags works nicely


----------

